# basement efforvescence



## julieg (May 4, 2006)

i have efforvescence on one basement wall. if is rains heavy the wall will be dark in spots (approx 5 x 5 ft)indicating water infiltrating the blocks. i have never had any water in the floor in 6 years i have lived here. 
i had a basement water mitigation guy look at it and he suggested a french drain system. i may be wrong but doesnt his suggestion seem like overkill for such a small area of the basement (2400 sq ft)

can anyone help me? i really want to get going on the basement construction but 5k to fix the water spots really eats into my budget. 
thanks julie


----------



## lxdollarsxl (Apr 16, 2006)

There is a product called stop leak. If you scrape off the area thats bubbled and paint this over the whole wall it goes off like rock but will seal out any seepage.


----------



## bhorstkotte (Oct 16, 2006)

Effervescence is like bubbles in Perrier :yes: I think you mean efflorescence.

If your problem is localized and minor, you might be able to use hydraulic cement to fill the leak, or DriLok over it, or check SaniTred (I have heard mixed things about all of them).


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Have you loooked at the exterior drainage of your house lately?

It is the most obvious, cheapest and most effective way to keep a basement dry.

You should have gutters and downspout extensions (8' at least) to carry water away from the house. The ground around the house should slope away.

The fact you have efflorescence showing up on some of the block probably means you have water in the rest of the wall, but it has not shown up yet.

It is best to attack the cause of the water rather than use a temporary band-aid like DryLok. Hydraulic cement is ineffective for a general area. It is designed to fill and seal cracks.

************

************
************


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

as mentioned get the water as far away from the house as it leaves the downspouts.


----------



## Paintguy26 (May 22, 2006)

French drains work wonders, but in your case, that does seem a bit overkill. I would seal the wall with something decent. I like drylok personally, but there are others I have used a few times (SW's brand). I just got done putting 4 bags of mortar on a basement wall and sealing it with drylok~looks so awesome and the moisture problem in the HO's basement went away....I will have pics up soon, just have to find my darn USB cable for the camera....


----------



## Colonel Hogan (Sep 3, 2006)

Having faced the same problem in my basement I would agree with concretemason. Address the root cause of the problem first; water is accumulating at the ouside foundation wall. Improve the routing of downspouts etc., grade with gravel next to the house (using buried perforated pipe if necessary) all relatively cheap to do, then address the symptom; the wet interior wall. I wire brush and vacuum the wall to remove any loose exfoliating mortar, followed by hydraulic cement in any significant voids, finishing with two coats of UGL masonry sealer (applied with a wallpaper brush). This has worked well for me and was DIY and pretty cheap to do.


----------



## concretemasonry (Oct 10, 2006)

Definitely make sure you have done everthing possible before you start finishing!!!

Definitely apply some sort of waterproofing to ALL of the walls before you cover them up.

One of the premier waterproofing products is Thoroseal. In is a cement based product and not a "paint -type" product. It has the consistancy of wet pancake batter and must be applied to a damp or wet concrete surface for best results. A latex additive (Acryl 60) is advised in the mixing water. Make sure you follow the mixing instructions, including the wait before the final water addition and mixing.

There are a number of Thoro products that have been used for waterproofing and concrete restoration/repair. Some are desogned as architectural finished to be applied over Thoroseal. Because of commercial/industrial use they are usually available at real building supply companies, but you may find them is some retail outlets.

************


----------



## KUIPORNG (Jan 11, 2006)

Just somthing off topics:

you called 2400sq. ft relative small basement... 

here in Toronto... average basement is about 1000 sq.ft...


----------

